# Horizontal wet and dry venting



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

Lets discuss wet and dry venting, rolled vs flat take off 
actually i want to discuss the technical side. What is the base of a vent?
My interpretation, of the base of a vent is the part of the vent where it connects to the sewer
whether the vent is rolled or flat. 
Some, have an opinion that the base of a vent is the portion of the vent where it stubs up from the foundation. 
What say the plumbing community?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

There is no base of a vent. There is a base of a stack, whether that be a drain or vent stack. Base means lowest supported point in the vertical stack. So if you have a tee on its back then the tee would be the base of the vent stack. If you ran flat and 90 up then the 90 would be the base of the stack.

At least as far as I'm concerned.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

The Dane said:


> There is no base of a vent. There is a base of a stack, whether that be a drain or vent stack. Base means lowest supported point in the vertical stack. So if you have a tee on its back then the tee would be the base of the vent stack. If you ran flat and 90 up then the 90 would be the base of the stack.
> 
> At least as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Yes..definition of base is support it is also a conceptual entity 

So in your opinion. what word am i looking for to describe the connection in the drawing that looks like a 4th grader did?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Frodo said:


> Yes..definition of base is support it is also a conceptual entity
> 
> So in your opinion. what word am i looking for to describe the connection in the drawing that looks like a 4th grader did?


The beginning of the wet vent portion. Or the beginning of the dry vent. I don't believe there is actually a word for it other than it's a connection and if it turns from drain to vent or wet vent it's simply the beginning point of that vent or wet vent.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Like when it states you have a certain maximum traparm length before the vent connection. That's all it is, a connection. 

In wet venting diagrams it shows it as the beginning of the wet vent portion and beginning of dry vent portion.

So as I see it you can say vent connection or beginning of vent. Eighter way works.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

